# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  دراسة مختصرة في ضوء نظام المرافعات الشرعية

## هيثم الفقى

بقلم / سعيد بن ناصر الحريسن
جريدة الرياض الجمعه 23 ذي الحجة 1427هـ - 12 يناير 2007م - العدد 14081 (http://www.alriyadh.com/2007/01/12/article215664.html)

إن من لوازم إقامة الدعوى القضائية بجميع أنواعها أن تتوافر لدى المدعي الأدلة التي تعطيه الحق في المطالبة وتسند دعواه، وتدل على وجود واقعة قانونية ترتب آثارها، وهي في العموم أدلة متنوعة تعرف بطرق الإثبات (الكتابة، والبينة، والقرائن، والإقرار، واليمين، والمعاينة، والخبرة). وأعرض هنا لمحة سريعة لأبرز أقسام هذه الطرق، فقد ذهب بعض فقهاء القانون إلى تقسيم طرق الإثبات إلى تقسيمات عدة مختلفة باختلاف طبيعة هذه الطرق. فقسمت إلى: طرق إثبات عادية، وأدرجوا تحتها الكتابة والبينة، وطرق إثبات غير عادية أدرجوا تحتها الإقرار واليمين. كذلك منهم من قسمها إلى: طرق إثبات مهيأة، وهي التي قد أعدت مسبقاً قبل قيام النزاع ورفع الدعوى القضائية. وطرق إثبات غير مهيأة، وهي التي توجد أثناء سير الدعوى القضائية. ومن أبرز الطرق غير المهيأة: اليمين. والتي هي مدار حديثنا. 
و لنستعرضها بدراسة مختصرة في ضوء نظام المرافعات الشرعية الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم م/ 21وتاريخ 1421/5/20ه. 

و بداية لعله من المناسب أن نتطرق لتعريف اليمين في اللغة وفي الاصطلاح الفقهي والقانوني، فهي في اللغة تأتي بمعنى القوة والقدرة، وسميت بذلك إحدى اليدين لزيادة قوتها على الأخرى. ثم أطلقت اليمين على الحلف. 

و سمي الحلف بالله يميناً؛ لأن به يتقوى أحد طرفي الخصومة. قال الجوهري: سميت اليمين بذلك لأنهم كانوا إذا تحالفوا ضرب كل امرئ منهم بيمينه على يمين صاحبه. ا.ه 

و عند النظر في المعنى الاصطلاحي عند الفقهاء وفي القانون، نجد أن المعنيين قريبان جداً فهما يذهبان إلى اعتبار اليمين إحدى طرق القضاء ويكون الحلف فيها بالله تعالى، ولا توجه إلا بعد دعوى صحيحة وفي مجلس القضاء، وتكون مقرونة بالعلم القاطع، وهي قاطعة للخصومة في الجملة. 

و تتنوع اليمين إلى نوعين: يمين قضائية، ويمين غير قضائية. 

فأما اليمين غير القضائية: فهي التي يتفق على تأديتها في غير مجلس القضاء، ولا يقصد منها إثبات أو نفي لواقعة معروضة قضائياً، وهذه اليمين إنما لتأكيد عمل أو وعد ونحو ذلك كاليمين التي يؤديها بعض الموظفين قبل توليهم وظائف معينة، فهي ليست ذات أحكام خاصة بل تسري عليها القواعد العامة. 

و أما اليمين القضائية فهي التي تؤدى في مجلس القضاء، كوسيلة من وسائل الإثبات في القضية المنظورة، وهي موضوع هذه الدراسة المختصرة. ولها أقسام عدة ولعلنا نستعرض ما تطرق إليه نظام المرافعات من هذه الأقسام فالقسم الأول: اليمين الحاسمة، وهي يمين توجه من أحد الخصوم إلى الآخر يحتكم بها إلى ضميره ليقطع الخصومة، ولها أصل وقاعدة عظيمة (البينة على المدعي واليمين على من أنكر) حديث حسن، رواه البيهقي وغيره هكذا. ولكن هنا يرد تساؤل: هل تعتبر هذه اليمين فاصلة في القضية المنظورة؟ فالأصح أن اليمين القضائية عموماً تعتبر قاطعة للخصومة، وليست فاصلة في الحق، فلو تمكن المدعي من إقامة البينة بعد أن قطعت الخصومة باليمين، سمعت دعواه وحكم له ببينته إن صحت. 

ثم إن اليمين الحاسمة تصرف قانوني يتم بإرادة منفردة وينتج آثاره بمجرد إعماله، وتغني عن الإثبات عندما يحتاج إلى الدليل. قلت ومن هنا كذلك: يتضح أنها قاطعة للخصومة فليست دليل إثبات بالمعنى الاصطلاحي الدقيق. 

و نقف هنا عند نقطة مهمة تتعلق بمن يوجه هذه اليمين، فقد نصت المادة(107) من نظام المرافعات الشرعية على أنه: (يجب على من يوجه لخصمه اليمين أن يبين بالدقة الوقائع التي يريد استحلافه عليها...) فقوله: (يجب على من يوجه لخصمه اليمين) فيه دلالة واضحة على أن كل واحد من الخصمين له توجيه هذه اليمين بإذن القاضي ؛ فكل واحد منهما يقع على عاتقه عبء إثبات الواقعة القانونية محل المطالبة القضائية أو نفيها، فطرف يسعى للإثبات وطرف يسعى للنفي، ولما كان عليهما عبء ذلك جاز لمن عجز عنه أن يوجه اليمين إلى خصمه، وذلك بعد إذن القاضي ؛ لأن من الخصوم من يطلب توجيه اليمين إلى خصمه تعسفاً وتعنتاً، فضلاً عن كون الدعوى جدية في الأصل، أو كانت خالية من الدليل، وقد استغل المدعي فيها ورع خصمه وتحرجه من الحلف، فإن كان الحال ما ذكر جاز للقاضي منعه من توجيهها، وقد عالجت هذه الحالة كثير من قوانين المرافعات والإثبات، فجاء في المادة (5/107) من اللائحة التنفيذية لنظام المرافعات الشرعية السعودي أن للقاضي رفض توجيه اليمين إذا ظهر عدم أحقية طالبها. أيضاً نجد قانون الإثبات في المواد التجارية والمدنية المصري رقم 25سنة 1968م في مادته (114) قد عالج هذه الحالة فمنع توجيه اليمين إذا كان الخصم متعسفاً في توجيهها. 

كما نجد أن اللائحة التنفيذية لنظام المرافعات الشرعية في مادتها (2/107) قد أعملت جانب رقابة القاضي، واعتبرت اليمين التي توجه من أحد الخصمين للآخر بدون إذن القاضي لا يعتد بها. 

و هنا تساؤل: هل يجوز لطرفي العقد أن يضمنا في عقدهما بنداً ينص على عدم جواز توجيه اليمين الحاسمة من أحدهما إلى الآخر في حالة قيام التنازع في تنفيذ هذا العقد ومن ثم رفع الدعوى القضائية ؟ 

قلت: ويجوز الاتفاق على ذلك مقدماً بين الطرفين، إذ ليس في هذا الاتفاق ما يخالف القواعد العامة في العقد أو النظام العام، أضف إلى ذلك أن اليمين من طرق الإثبات التي يرى بعض فقهاء القانون جواز الاقتصار على بعضها دون الآخر. ووجود العقد المبين بشكل واضح لجميع البنود التي اتفق عليها الطرفان، وما يستلزم وجوده إلى جانبه من مستندات ونحو ذلك، كفيلة ببيان نقاط التنازع الناشئة عن تطبيقه. 

القسم الثاني: اليمين المتممة، وهي يمين يوجهها القاضي من تلقاء نفسه لأي من الخصمين عند عدم كفاية ما قدمه الخصم من دليل، ليتممه باليمين، وهي ذات أثر تكميلي ولا تعتبر تصرفاً قانونياً. وقد أشارت إلى هذا النوع من اليمين اللائحة التنفيذية لنظام المرافعات فجاء في المادة (4/107) أن للقاضي أن يوجه يمين الاستظهار وما في حكمها لأحد الخصمين، فقوله (وما في حكمها) فيه إشارة إلى اليمين المتممة. 

و تختلف هذه اليمين عن اليمين الحاسمة اختلافاً جوهرياً، ففي الحاسمة أحد الخصمين يوجهها للآخر، بينما المتممة يوجهها القاضي، وتكون لاستكمال أدلة ناقصة بخلاف الحاسمة فتعتبر دليلاً يستبعد أي دليل آخر. 

و أما يمين الاستظهار التي ذكرت في المادة السابقة من اللائحة، هي يمين مندرجة ضمن أنواع اليمين المتممة (إن صح هذا التصنيف) ومنهم من يسميها يمين الاستيثاق أو يمين الاستبراء، وعامة الفقهاء يرون أنها توجه من قبل القاضي للمدعي خاصة، وذلك في الدعوى التي يطلب فيها مزيداً من التثبت والاحتياط. وما هي إلا استثناء من الأصل العام الذي يقرر عدم اجتماع البينة واليمين في جانب واحد. 

ثم إن اليمين كأي تصرف قانوني لابد أن يكون لها شروط تتعلق بطرفيها وخاصة من يوجه اليمين. وتجد الإشارة إلى عدم تطرق كثير من قوانين المرافعات وأصول الإثبات إلى هذه النقطة، واكتفائها في بعض الأحوال بإيراد الشروط المتعلقة بالوكيل وأحقيته في توجيه اليمين. 

و يمكن أن نقسم شروط من يوجه اليمين أصالة في الدعوى إلى قسمين: (شرط الأهلية، وشرط الإرادة) فلابد أن يكون كامل أهلية التصرف أي بالغاً سن الرشد، وغير محجور عليه. وأما ما يتعلق بالإرادة فيجب أن يكون توجيه اليمين غير مشوب بغلط أو تدليس أو إكراه، فلا بد في هذا التصرف القانوني من أهلية كاملة إلى جانب خلوه من عيوب الإرادة. وقد يتولى توجيه اليمين شخص آخر وكالة عن الخصم في الدعوى ويكون لذلك شروط من أهمها أن تمنحه هذه الوكالة أحقية في توجيه اليمين لأنها عمل من أعمال التصرف، فلا بد أن يحوي نص الوكالة تخويلاً للوكيل بذلك، ويظهر من ذلك عدم كفاية الوكالة العامة للقيام بهذا التصرف القانوني الذي يرتبط بالأصيل، ولا ينوب عنه غيره إلا بتخويل صريح في ذلك، ولأن النائب لا يمثل من هو نائب عنه إلا فيما فوض فيه. فجاء في المادة (49) من النظام ما يؤكد ذلك (ما لم يكن مفوضاً تفويضاً خاصة في الوكالة). 

و في المقابل هناك شروط لمن توجه إليه اليمين فلا بد يكون له أهلية التصرف في الحق الذي توجه إليه فيه اليمين، وجاء اشتراط الأهلية لأن من توجهت له لا بد أن يكون قادراً على الاختيار ما بين الحلف، أو الرد، أو النكول عن اليمين، وجميع هذه الخيارات لابد لها من أهلية كاملة في التصرف. 

كمان أن في اشتراط ذلك دلالة واضحة على أن اليمين تعتبر تصرفاً قانونياً في جانب من توجه إليه. 

و إلى جانب هذا الشرط يأتي شرط آخر وهو: أن يكون لمن توجه إليه اليمين حق المطالبة بالإثبات، فموقفه في القضية (في الغالب) مدعى عليه، ومعلوم من القاعدة القضائية العظيمة أن (البينة على المدعي واليمين على من أنكر) فالمدعى عليه دائماً هو من يطالب المدعي بإثبات الدليل، لكن بمجرد توجيه اليمين سرعان ما تتبدل المواقف ليصبح المدعى عليه مطالباً بالاحتكام إلى ضميره. 

و نأتي هنا على مسألتين مهمتين: أولهما رد اليمين، والأخرى النكول عنها. فأما رد اليمين فهو تصرف بدلي وليس تخييري، بمعنى أنه إذا لم يستطع من وجهت إليه اليمن الحلف انتقل إلى الرد. ويشترط فيمن يقوم بالرد نفس شروط من يوجه اليمين. وقد فرق بعض الفقهاء رحمهم الله - بين أنواع الدعاوى التي يجوز فيها رد اليمين والتي لا يجوز فيها ذلك، فذهب الحنفية وأحد الروايتان عند الحنابلة إلى عدم جواز رد اليمين في الدعوى المالية، وأن من امتنع عن أدائها قضي عليه بالنكول. وذهب الشافعية والرواية الأخرى عند الحنابلة إلى جواز رد اليمين في جميع أنواع الدعاوى. ولعل نظام المرافعات الشرعية أخذ بهذا الرأي الفقهي، فنجده في المادة (109) يأخذ بمسألة رد اليمين من غير تحديد لأنواع الدعاوى. 

و أما النكول عن اليمين، وهو الامتناع عن أدائها في مجلس القضاء. جاء في المادة (108) من النظام (لا تكون اليمين ولا النكول عنها إلا أمام قاضي الدعوى في مجلس القضاء، ولا اعتبار لهما خارجه. و يعتبر النكول عن اليمين بمثابة الإقرار ويكيف بتكييفه القانوني، فمن أمتنع عن أداء اليمين يلزمه ذلك الامتناع كما لو أقر بالمدعى به، ولم يجز له المطالبة أن يسمح له بأدائها من جديد. وهو الفاصل في الدعوى فإذا نكل من وجهت له اليمين كسب من وجه اليمين الدعوى، وإذا ردت على من وجهها ونكل هو بدوره أيضاً خسر الدعوى كذلك. ولعل ما تقدم متوجه في اليمين الحاسمة، أما اليمين المتممة فإن النكول فيها لا يعني إنهاء الدعوى، 

فهي قد وجهت من قبل القاضي لاستكمال الأدلة الناقصة، فالامتناع عنها تبقي الأدلة المقدمة من المدعي بحالها. 

و قد بينت المادة (1/109) من اللائحة إعطاء من توجهت له اليمين الفرصة قبل القضاء عليه بالنكول، فلا يعتبر ناكلاً حتى ينذر ثلاث مرات، وبعد ذلك يقضى عليه بالنكول. 

و قد تعددت أراء الفقهاء رحمهم الله - في مسألة النكول، فذهب بعضهم إلى عدم اعتبار النكول حجة يقضى بها على المدعى عليه وذلك في الدعوى المالية، ولكن ترد اليمين على المدعي، فإن حلف قضي له وإن نكل ردت الدعوى. 

و قالوا: لأن الحق لا يثبت بسبب واحد كما لا يثبت بشاهد واحد. وإلى هذا ذهب المالكية ورواية عند الحنابلة. 

و ذهب آخرون إلى: اعتبار النكول حجة يقضى بها على المدعي من غير تفريق بين الدعاوى المالية وغيرها، وهذه هي الرواية الأخرى عند الحنابلة. والله أعلم.

----------

